# Curtain Makers & Removal Companies



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening All,

Moved house today & had a very pleasant experience with the high level of service we received from the curtain makers (And Installation) & Removal companies...:clap2:

If anyone is looking for the above services PM me & I will share there details.


----------



## Rally (Jun 29, 2009)

HI Dozza

We are moving this week and will need new curtains too, can you give me the names of the compnaies you used? Many thanks


----------



## Livingindubai (Apr 28, 2011)

could you please let me know the name of the curtain makers.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Livingindubai said:


> could you please let me know the name of the curtain makers.


His name is Ali & his contact number is


----------

